# Gigabyte GTX 1060 Xtreme Gaming 6 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2016)

Gigabyte's GTX 1060 Xtreme Gaming comes with an incredible triple-slot cooler that keeps the card very cool and runs quieter than any other GTX 1060 we tested before. The board also features an additional two HDMI outputs, adjustable RGB lighting, and a metal backplate.

*Show full review*


----------



## xorbe (Oct 14, 2016)

(The fine article doesn't link to this thread.)  Looks fixed!


----------



## 64K (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice 1080p card. Price is a bit high imo. I wouldn't pay it but I imagine there are people who will.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Do we really need 3-Slot GTX1060s?  Really?!?


----------



## etayorius (Oct 14, 2016)

Great Performance, but waay too fat... 3 slots is a no-no.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 14, 2016)

... No man's sky? ...

I know its days of work testing all these but...

... No man's sky?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 14, 2016)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> ... No man's sky? ...
> 
> I know its days of work testing all these but...
> 
> ... No man's sky?



Well it's good to see OpenGL get some representation at least.


----------



## pumpkinman (Oct 14, 2016)

I want to ask about Deus Ex, Warhammer and Rise of the Tomb Raider - are you using the built-in benchmarks ?


----------



## Kanan (Oct 15, 2016)

Small mistake in the article:


> NVIDIA's GP104 graphics processor is the first consumer chip to use the Pascal architecture. It is produced on a 16 nm process at TSMC, Taiwan, with a transistor count of 7.1 billion and a die size of 314 mm².


----------



## birdie (Oct 15, 2016)

The first GTX 1060 GPU which is more power efficient than the GTX 1060 FE edition. Bravo, Gigabyte! And it's practically silent too!


----------



## hojnikb (Oct 15, 2016)

Are you guys gonna test cheaper 1060 and 1060 3GB as well ?
Something from kfa2 or gainward/palit has really good pricing in EU.


----------



## owen10578 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well that low powerlimit is ridiculous


----------



## HD64G (Oct 15, 2016)

All good and thanks W1z! Just a notice for any following GPU review. We now have drivers Crimson 16.10 WHQL for AMD and Deus Ex MD works well even with CF on DX12.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2016)

pumpkinman said:


> I want to ask about Deus Ex, Warhammer and Rise of the Tomb Raider - are you using the built-in benchmarks ?


Yes, No, No. In the order you listed.



Kanan said:


> Small mistake in the article:


Fixed. Thanks!



HD64G said:


> All good and thanks W1z! Just a notice for any following GPU review. We now have drivers Crimson 16.10 WHQL for AMD and Deus Ex MD works well even with CF on DX12.


I'll do a full rebench late October after BF and Civ release, or wait for COD IW, Dishonored 2, Watch Dogs 2, but that would mean end of Nov... so many new games!


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 15, 2016)

Triple slot cooler on a midrange card, ugh. 8-pin connector on a board that literally can only use a 6-pin, ugh. VR featured on a mid-range card, ugh (Gigabyte's innovatively copying Asus I see). And $300? If you're willing to pay that for a GTX 1060, you might as well pay another $80 to get a 1070.

Page 1: "As with the thermal solution on the $300 GTX 1060 XtremeGaming, Gigabyte uses a triple-slot, dual-fan cooler on this card."

That sentence doesn't make sense. Are you comparing it to itself?

Page 24: "Not untypical for a custom design."

I think you meant "atypical".


----------



## ogharaei (Oct 15, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Triple slot cooler on a midrange card, ugh. 8-pin connector on a board that literally can only use a 6-pin, ugh. VR featured on a mid-range card, ugh (Gigabyte's innovatively copying Asus I see). And $300? If you're willing to pay that for a GTX 1060, you might as well pay another $80 to get a 1070.
> 
> Page 1: "As with the thermal solution on the $300 GTX 1060 XtremeGaming, Gigabyte uses a triple-slot, dual-fan cooler on this card."
> That sentence doesn't make sense. Are you comparing it to itself?



"with" isn't needed, my bad.



Assimilator said:


> Page 24: "Not untypical for a custom design."
> 
> I think you meant "atypical".



"untypical" might not be the best choice, but is fine. 

For those who disagree: 

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/untypical


----------



## bug (Oct 15, 2016)

Having just installed my new EVGA 1060 SC, I have to say pricing, cooling solution and power inputs on this card are simply crazy. My card is compact, uses a single 6 pin power connector, has a single fan two-slot cooler that also turns off at idle and costs $40 less. The Gigabyte has overclocked memory, which is rare. But not +$40 rare, imho. Oh and my card does sustain 1900-2000MHz under load with that single 6 pin, so that's clearly up to the job.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 15, 2016)

^not to mention your card is as fast as a GTX 980. That's quite a leap between gens. A leap worthy having.


----------



## bug (Oct 16, 2016)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> ^not to mention your card is as fast as a GTX 980. That's quite a leap between gens. A leap worthy having.


It is twice as fast as my trusty old 660Ti (ran it through benchmarks in the meantime). Which means I get to play The Witcher 3 in all its glory now 

Fwiw, the 660Ti used two 6 pin connectors...


----------



## raptori (Oct 19, 2016)

@ W1zzard any chance we may have Battlefield 1 review ?


----------



## xorbe (Oct 20, 2016)

bug said:


> Having just installed my new EVGA 1060 SC, I have to say pricing, cooling solution and power inputs on this card are simply crazy. My card is compact, uses a single 6 pin power connector, has a single fan two-slot cooler that also turns off at idle and costs $40 less.



The evga 1060 mini and Ti mini are both amazing, don't know why they get such hate.


----------



## Nabarun (Oct 20, 2016)

^^ I have heard complaints about too much heating and (thus) noise at load on some of those single-fan cards.


----------



## bug (Oct 20, 2016)

Nabarun said:


> ^^ I have heard complaints about too much heating and (thus) noise at load on some of those single-fan cards.


Nope. 77C while running Unigine benchmarks and barely audible. The truth is, it may be a single fan, but it's bigger, it's probably the size of two regular video card fans combined. Remember, surface area increases with the square of the radius and the outer area spins faster (same angular velocity -> faster linear velocity), pushing more air.
Initially they shipped with a different BIOS that did not turn off fans at idle and would spin them faster under load, but even so, I'd expect some complaining about noise, not temperatures.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...tiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE&PageSize=36
There are plenty rx 480 lower than the $270 advertised here


----------



## ASOT (Oct 22, 2016)

This is the top line up from Gigabyte and has nice cooling,aesthetic and performance.


----------



## Legendarydamian (Oct 29, 2016)

Someone know if the Xtreme gaming also has coil whine?


----------



## bug (Oct 30, 2016)

Legendarydamian said:


> Someone know if the Xtreme gaming also has coil whine?


Nobody can tell you whether a card suffers from coil whine or not. It's luck of the draw.


----------



## Legendarydamian (Oct 31, 2016)

btw. I have gotten the gigabyte 1060 extreme en the msi gaming x. Both suffer from coil whine, actually identically which is really annoying. When I played with my graphic setting in the game (guildwars2) I changed the settings for reflections from "all", to "terrain only", which reduced the coil whine by about 95% it was finally bearable I actually hardly cant hear it. Turing on, v-sync also did help me.

I have to say, the sound coming from the fans of the gigabyte, really didn't sound very pleasant, also the start up when the fans start spinning sounds too loud, even though in the review said the sound when gaming was only 29dB. In my experience in comparison with the msi x gaming it sounded much louder about 26dB, the msi you cant bearably hear about 22dB. These measurements aren't very accurate its only to let you know there is a deference between them under load. The ambient sound in the room was about 21dB.
Also the gigabyte fan start spinning at 50 degree, so you can hear the fan much ofthen. It has a bigger cooler, which on my mb pushed against my sata connector. And a high price. Those where my only negative points of the gigabyte.
On the plus side it look way beter, the looks of the build quality. 1 year extra warranty if you register. A nice led indicator near the pcle connector, it tells you if you have a bad psu. And a better performance comparing with the msi gaming x. (only 500 points difference in 3dmark graphic score)

The MSI was 80 euro cheaper, very quiet even in load, fan start spinning at 60 degree. A smaller cooler. The performance difference/price wise it has way better value for me.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2016)

Legendarydamian said:


> Someone know if the Xtreme gaming also has coil whine?



My has no coil whine on idle/load


----------



## Legendarydamian (Oct 31, 2016)

ASOT said:


> My has no coil whine on idle/load


Lucky you


----------

